# making/buying ice molds?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm toying with the idea of making ice sculptures as part of outdoor decoration, something like lighted brick walls/ice castle, pillars, that kinda stuff.

Has anyone ever done this before, and know where I can buy molds, or how I could build some?

I'm not sure yet WHAT I want to do, just wondering if anyone has ever done something like this before and I'm open to ideas. 

Now that it's mostly always below freezing, it's a good time to start making em if I go ahead with this.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

never seen anybody mold the water and freeze it. Everybody I see carves ice blocks.

Unless you have chilled molds, sure seems like it would take a long time to get a large quantity of water to freeze.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i'd think bricks/blocks would be easy enough. you could just use tupperware, or even those plastic containers that lunch meat comes in. Fill them, let them freeze, than poor a little warm water on the outside to release from mold, easy enough, just big ice cubes. If you want something intricate, You could buy two part silicone and make your own silicone molds as well, provided you have something to use as a template for the mold


----------

